# Axle issues again



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Ok, so I bought a rear left axle from super atv, was sent the wrong one, got all the cleared up and got the "correct one" sent to me, got it put in everything hooked up, and couldn't get the shock no where close to connecting back to the lift. All I have is the highlifter 3inch bracket lift. First the boot stretched out to where it looked like it was about to rip, I had to push it down and reband it. The only way the shock will hook up is if the axle is pop out of the cup. I didn't have any trouble with my stock axles putting the lift on. I'm very very mad about this. I didn't pay good money for this type of b.s


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

What kind of axle a rhino.Just put your shock on the softest setting and push it in and call super ATV about this.


----------

